# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Rodine brošure na tečajevima za trudnice

## mommy_plesačica

Jučer sam bila na tečaju za trudnice (tj. za buduće roditelje) na Črnomercu pa me zanima da li postoji neka mogućnost da se vaše brošure za trudnice i tamo podijele? Npr. da saznate kada imaju sljedeći tečaj i fino donesete svoje brošure, kao što to čine ****, Nuk, Humana, (kršitelj koda) itd.
Dobile smo po dvije bočice, dvije dudice, suptilno nagovaranje na nabavu dječje hrane (i to od strane doktorice, a ne predstavnika firme!) i uz to se naslušale svakojakih nebuloznih savjeta pa mi se čini da bi Rodina brošura pružila dobrodošle drugačije informacije onima koje ih žele. Ispostavilo se da voditeljica zna da postoji Rodin telefon za pomoć pri dojenju, ali sam na kraju ja izdiktirala ženama broj (nadam se da je to OK) jer ona nije bila zainteresirana za pružanje tih informacija. 
Također nam je rečeno da beba ne mora biti u autosjedalici jer taj zakon ne vrijedi u Hrvatskoj (čini mi se da sam na forumu pročitala da je taj zakon donešen  :? ), rečeno nam je da se ne opiremo epiziotomiji (taj famozni "šav koji će vas boljeti" se spominjao u svakoj drugoj rečenici  :shock: ) i da klistir i brijanje ne smijemo odbiti ako nemamo valjan medicinski razlog te da time ugrožavamo bebu. Eto, još sam pod dojmom tih izjava, iako je predavanje patronažne sestre zapravo bila prilično OK (što za doktoricu ne bih mogla reći). 
Također me zanima da li je i inače praksa da se očevima dijele potvrde o odslušanom tečaju čak i ako tamo nisu provirili nosom? Naime, dobile smo kartice na koje smo po želji mogle upisati i ime muža, iako je moj bio jedini prisutan muškarac!?

----------


## anchie76

Prestrasno... i prezalosno sta oni pricaju zenama   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## ivancica

Ma ja stvarno više nemam riječi... :?

----------


## Ancica

plesacica, a tko je organizirao taj tecaj?

----------


## ivarica

dom zdravlja crnomerec

----------

Može li se njima napisati neko pismo?

Reagiranje u vezi autosjedalica (u stvari ne reagiranje, već oštro upozorenje jer izgleda navode trudnice na kršenje Zakona o sigurnosti na cestama)?

----------


## Fortuna

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  ne mogu virovat
pa da se to dogada na nekom selu pa bi reka covik da doktorica moze svasta trabunjat ali brate mili u sred zagreba  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
 mommi reci toj doktorici da se u svedskoj na kursevima za roditelje ne uci kako dati djetetu dudu, bocicu i unaprid kupiti hranu ( i tako zaraditi procenat  od te firme) vec se uci o dojenju, sigurnosti djetata, prvoj pomoci u slucaju raznih nezgoda i o relaciji muz-zena nakon poroda, vaznosti uloge oca i slicno.
 slobodno joj reci da krsi sve kodove od kojeg u prvu ruku ljudskosti pa onda sve druge .
 a savjetovati da ne treba autosidalica...........pitaj je dali ce ona snositi odgovornost ako se sta desi bebama.
 pa ja ne mogu virovat za kakve ovce ovi ljecnici smatraju trudnu zenu. ili jos uvik misle da imaju posla sa nepismenim ljudima koji se ne mogu raspitat kako je na drugim mjestima
 ma uzas... meni je ovo vise nego ponizavajuce  i vis eme rastuzi nego razljuti  :/   :Sad:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Da, tečaj organzira Dom zdravlja Črnomerec, doktorica je Obrad-Sabljak, a patronažna je viša medicinska sestra Sakač. Doktoričine su ove nebuloze o klistiru i brijanju ("dlake mogu inficirati bebu jer se na njima nakupljaju bakterije i nečistoće") te izjava da unaprijed treba nabaviti bočice i hranu jer se problemi s dojenjem uvijek jave vikendom po noći kada ne radi nijedna trgovina. Za to vrijeme je predstavnik Nuka i Humane ponavljao da on ne smije ništa reći osim da je majčino mlijeko najbolje do 6. mjeseca života, ali da Humana ima neku dobru vodu za bebe, što god to bilo. Bilo je tu i savjeta da ako nas uhvate trudovi usred noći, a ne želimo alarmirati muža i obitelj, da popijemo Apaurin i čekamo hoće li prestati ili će se ustaliti. Možda je to i OK, ne znam, ali ja izbjegavam sve lijekove, pa mi ovo "rekreativno" uzimanje Apaurina bez stvarne potrebe nije zvučalo dobro. Na moje pitanje je odgovorila da to ne škodi bebi u trbuhu, samo ju malo uspava.  :?  Pa mogla bih ja tako svaki put kad mališa počne skakati po trbuhu, da ga "malo uspavam"! 

Sestra je imala stvarno OK predavanja i praktičan dio o dojenju i njezi bebe, ona zagovara prisutnost oca na porodu, kao i dojenje, ali tvrdi da se kod žena koje doje dulje od godinu dana maternica tako stvrdne zbog stimulacije bradavica da mogu imati problema sa idućom trudnoćom.  :?  Ona je ta koja je vrlo odlučno rekla da autosjedalice nisu potrebne te da je taj zakon bio predložen, ali ne i prihvaćen u Hrvatskoj. 

Ne znam da li je svugdje u Zg ovako, ali mi se zbog svega ovoga čini da bi širenje istinitijih i humanijih informacija dobro došlo na ovakvim tečajevima...

----------


## Saradadevii

> Doktoričine su ove nebuloze o klistiru i brijanju ("dlake mogu inficirati bebu jer se na njima nakupljaju bakterije i nečistoće")


Pretpostavljam da je to isto razlog zbog cega svi ginekolozi trebaju temeljito obrijati svoje ruke do lakta prije nego sto se pojave u radjaoni.

 Ima li jos koji nastavak tog korisnog tecaja? (recimo ovo mi je vrlo korisna informacija koju nisam znala a sada znam: 


> kod žena koje doje dulje od godinu dana maternica tako stvrdne zbog stimulacije bradavica da mogu imati problema sa idućom trudnoćom.


. Bilo bi dobro saznati kako se to ispitalo...

Je li se itko osim tebe "usprotivio" protupitanjima ili necim slicnim?

----------


## VedranaV

> Ima li jos koji nastavak tog korisnog tecaja? (recimo ovo mi je vrlo korisna informacija koju nisam znala a sada znam: 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				kod žena koje doje dulje od godinu dana maternica tako stvrdne zbog stimulacije bradavica da mogu imati problema sa idućom trudnoćom.


  :Laughing:  
Evo ti još jedna korisna informacija, iz prve ruke, od medicinske sestre iz bolnice ako se dobro sjećam.

Kod dojenja duljeg od godinu dana ti atrofiraju dojke, mliječni kanalići se skroz prošire. (znaš kako se i kravama daje pauza, inače presuše  :Wink: ) Trebam li napomenuti da i dalje dojim i imam mlijeka 8)?

----------


## Nika

Kako tužno  :Sad:

----------


## Fortuna

ma cekaj..... sta uopce rade predstavnici nuka i humane na tecajevima za roditelje??????????? :shock:

----------


## Smokica

Smiju i one koje nisu trudne doći na te tečajeve? Mene strašno zanima faca te doktorice dok priča o dlakama i bradavicama. Jel ona stvarno luda ili je tako dobro plaćena da može pričati takve stvari sa ozbiljnom facom?
Zamislite muž ju hoće primit za cicu, a ona počne vrištat: neeeeeeeeeee!!! stvrdnut će mi se maternicaaaaaa!!!!   :Laughing:  
Bilo bi baš zgodno da ode par roda na neki tečaj i opali kontru fino i argumentirano.

----------


## zrinka

strasno   :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad:  
ali me na zalost ne iznenadjuje

super mommy da ima zena kao ti, sto vise takvih, promijenit ce se nesto nabolje, nadam se...

jer najbolje mi je na tim tecajevim kad oni misli da su zene neinformirane i da mogu pricati sta hoce

a za doktoricu i nuk i humanu, ma uzas i grozno, nazalost doktori u vecini slucajeva ne znaju pomoci zeni s problemima pri dojenju, ali znaju koje ce im nadomjesno mlijeko dobro doci   :Mad:

----------


## ms. ivy

uz totalno zgražanje  :shock: samo da se pohvalim da sam jučer napravila malecko dobro djelo   :Wink:  . pričala sam s jednom uskoro-mamom koja nije čula za rode i nahvalila joj portal, forum, sos-telefon... ako i ne dođe na forum, možda se sjeti telefona ako nešto zašteka s dojenjem - a ako se osloni na sestre u bolnici, patronažnu i sl. vjerojatno i hoće  :Sad:  . rekla je da želi dojiti, ali su skoro sve njezine prijateljice imale probleme, uglavnom upale. objasnila sam joj par osnovnih stvari, nadam se da će joj pomoći!
mislim, kad se naslušaš ovakvih gluposti a nemaš ispravnu informaciju (od roda  8) ) šanse za uspješno dojenje su minimalne.
da se ne upuštam sad u ostale nebuloze o kojima je pisala mommy...

----------


## anchie76

Ja se iskreno cudim da nam je i ovolika stopa dojenja uz ovakve savjete   :Sad:   :Sad:  

Stvarno bi zakonom trebalo zabraniti reklamiranje adaptiranih - e pa onda ni doktorica ne bi smjela pricati unaprijed   :Mad:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Jučer sam bila na tečaju za trudnice (tj. za buduće roditelje) na Črnomercu pa me zanima da li postoji neka mogućnost da se vaše brošure za trudnice i tamo podijele? Npr. 
> *da saznate kada imaju sljedeći tečaj i fino donesete svoje brošure*, kao što to čine ****, Nuk, Humana, (kršitelj koda) itd.


necu trosit rijeci na komentare tecaja, samo mogu zakljucit da je ovo jako dobra ideja.

----------


## Ifigenija

Cure, a da ja recimo kad rodim u bolnici ne budem imala ljubaznu sestru da mi objasni kako dojiti - jel mogu ja odmah zvati vaš sos-telefon? Kako to ide?

----------


## mamma Juanita

Ifi, mozes nazvat kad si u bilo kakvoj nedoumici, cak i ako jos ne dojis, ali zelis se informirati, mada je SOS telefon namijenjen prije svega za rjesavanje tekucih problema s dojenjem.
Dakle, naravno da mozes nazvati cim rodis, ako imas pitanja, nedoumica, problema.
Sejvaj si negdje broj* 
0800 22 77 22* da ti bude pri ruci ako zatreba  :Wink:  .
SOS telefon je besplatan.

----------


## ivarica

od 8 ujutro do 8 navecer, i radnim danom, vikendom, blagdanom, dostupan za sve pozive iz hrvatske, svi fixni pozivni i svi mobilni.

----------


## Ifigenija

E hvala cure! Već sam si sejvala broj prije za nedajbože   :Laughing:  Ako bude problema, ja ću svakako zvati... i moram zvati da mi posudite knjigu o dojenju od LLL...

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> jer najbolje mi je na tim tecajevim kad oni misli da su zene neinformirane i da mogu pricati sta hoce


Zapravo je to doktorica i izjavila na početku. Pitala je jesmo li sve prvorotkinje i kad je shvatila da jesmo, našalila se: "Odlično, onda ja mogu pričati što hoću!" Naravno, to je bila šala, ali nakon svega što sam čula, bojim se da ni sama nije svjesna koliko je bila u pravu.
Osim mene nitko se nije bunio (a i ja sam pred kraj odustala i samo prevrtala očima u smjeru svog muža), iako je grupa bila aktivna i žene su postavljale puno pitanja. U principu sam ovdje već navela stvari koje su me najviše iživcirale, a bilo je tu još i izjava da pijenje kravljeg mlijeka najviše pomaže stvaranju mlijeka (što bi onda bilo s nama koje ga ne pijemo?) te da maloj bebi povremeno treba dati čaj od komorača protiv grčeva. Ipak, patronažna je naglašavala važnost dojenja, nije petljala puno o umjetnoj hrani, dala si je vremena da objasni pravilan položaj pri dojenju i postupak u slučaju začepljenja kanalića i upale dojki, smatra da je nošenje bebe u marami OK itd.

No, da ne duljim, mislim da se situacija neće promijeniti ako se trudnicama ne pruže i drugačije informacije, a bez sumnje to treba i voditeljicama. Koliko će ih prihvatiti-njihova stvar... Ako trudnice idu doma s dvije flašice, dvije dudice i bezbroj narudžbenica i kataloga, ne vidim zašto bi ikome u Domu zdravlja smetalo ako se tome pridodaju još i vaše brošure.

----------


## zrinka

> No, da ne duljim, mislim da se situacija neće promijeniti ako se trudnicama ne pruže i drugačije informacije, a bez sumnje to treba i voditeljicama. Koliko će ih prihvatiti-njihova stvar... Ako trudnice idu doma s dvije flašice, dvije dudice i bezbroj narudžbenica i kataloga, ne vidim zašto bi ikome u Domu zdravlja smetalo ako se tome pridodaju još i vaše brošure.


...ili ako jednog dana roda organizira svoje radionice za trudnice   :Smile:

----------


## ivancica

> [...ili ako jednog dana roda organizira svoje radionice za trudnice


Zrinka   :Love:

----------


## mamma san

> *]...ili ako jednog dana roda organizira svoje radionice za trudnice * [/i]


Mislim da bi ovo bila jaaaaaaakoooooo dobra ideja! Pa čak i da se plaća! Pa recimo da ta lova ode u neki slatki projektić....  :Wink:  

Mislim da ne ide svaka (skoro pa) mama (sa tatom) na tečaj kako bi tata dobio papir za prisustvo na porodu... U moje vrijeme (prije godinu dana) ja bih i lijepo platila da sam mogla ići na tečaj o dojenju, pa vježbanju (trudničkom) i disanju na porodu. Na žalost, jedini tečaj koji mi se nudio, bio je onaj u Petrovoj, na koji sam otišla radi sebe (a i da tata dobije papir). O tehnikama disanja na porodu niš nisam naučila, jer je baš ta tema bila otkazana. Najviše sam naučila o tome kako se rade djeca   :Grin:  , kako izgleda porod  :/  i nešto o dojenju i njegi bebe.

Eh da mi je bio neki rodin tečaj...  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

Može tebe Roda i podučiti i naučiti, ali ti ne može (za sada) dati nikakav papir. Znači  :/  znanje nije dovoljno.

----------


## mamma san

Apri, nije stvar u papiru i prisustvu tate na porodu!...ja bih onda platila bilo što da mi netko može pokazati kako to funkcionira. Tri mjeseca prije poroda, nije bilo nikakvog tečaja za trudnice (osim u Petrovoj). (Bio je jedan u Merkuru, ali popunjen!!)

A vjeruj mi, interesirale su me dvije stvari: disanje na porodu i dojenje. (s tim da sam ko luda visila na rodi!).

I najviše me je bilo "strah" dojenja. Čak sam i pod utjecajem frendice imala kod kuće spremljenu jednu kutiju (kršitelj koda)a "kako mi beba ne bi ostala gladna! "  Sva sreća da sam bila dovoljno uporna, savjetovala se preko rode, a i na kraju krajeva nisam imala nikakvih problema sa dojenjem! (Kutija (kršitelj koda)a stajala skoro 7 mjeseci u ormariću...  :Grin:  ).
I, na žalost, mislim da sam jedna od rijetkih! (izuzev cura koje imaju mogućnosti inforimirati se preko Rode!.

I na kraju mislim , da je mene kao i većinu mama prvorotkinja mučio jedan najveći problem: BEBA I KLOPA.

----------


## mamma san

I htjela sam nadodati. 

Skoro svaka od ovih rodinih friških mama, dok chata na kružocima trudnica, sigurno pročita sve postove o dojenju. S druge strane, skoro svaka druga, treća od njih postavi neko pitanje o dojenju i bebinoj težini, učestalosti podoja, itd makar je o tome sigurno pročitala par postova. 
Znači i tečaj ne bi bio na odmet!!   :Wink:   (Barem meni onda!)

----------


## mamma san

Zakaj onda ne bi bio neki pokusni tečaj? Pa vidite da li možete ili se isplati?   :Wink:  

Ajde, rodo-dojilo instruktorice....  :Grin:  

(e jesam dosadna kad mi se nešto svidi...  :Grin:  )

----------


## Saradadevii

apricot, ma znanje je mocno na razlicite nacine; ako te prosvijetli i osnazi, lakse nadjes nacin da zaobidjes papire ili da se boris za ono sto zelis.
Ili kako je moj dida govorio: "I dite place kad je gladno; ako ti nesto triba, trazi"

----------


## Saradadevii

> (e jesam dosadna kad mi se nešto svidi...  )


nisi uopce dosadna, dapace...  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

ono sto je nama nasa borba dala tj nasa roda do sad i jest znanje i jedan drugi pogled na stvari a ne papir 
i ne mozete reci da od toga nije bilo koristi
dapace  :Smile: 

koliko je zena pocelo drugacije dozivljavati porod, dojenje, majcinstvo

----------


## ivarica

ma sredimo mi i papir: pisat ce na njemu diplomirana dojilja   :Grin:  

samo da prije sredimo rodino gnijezdo. link treba?

----------


## apricot

Onda si ti već mr.
Ili dr!

----------


## ms. ivy

> koliko je zena pocelo drugacije dozivljavati porod, dojenje, majcinstvo


evo ja  8) 
kad sam kao friška trudnica otkrila rode nisam imala izgrađen stav o dojenju, odgoju, tek približnu predodžbu o porodu... sad je to čist' nekaj drugoga.    :Kiss:

----------


## Saradadevii

> Onda si ti već mr.
> Ili dr!


godina dana: diploma
dvije godine: magisterij
tri godine: doktorat
vise od tri: super profesionalno usavrsavanje, u rangu sto ovdje zovu medical consultant  (puno velika placa i ugled)

----------


## zrinka

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> koliko je zena pocelo drugacije dozivljavati porod, dojenje, majcinstvo
> 
> 
> evo ja  8) 
> kad sam kao friška trudnica otkrila rode nisam imala izgrađen stav o dojenju, odgoju, tek približnu predodžbu o porodu... sad je to čist' nekaj drugoga.



evo, ovo je to o cemu pricam  :Smile: 
sto sam i sama prosla   :Love:

----------


## anchie76

> godina dana: diploma 
> dvije godine: magisterij 
> tri godine: doktorat 
> vise od tri: super profesionalno usavrsavanje, u rangu sto ovdje zovu medical consultant (puno velika placa i ugled)


Ovo je jaaako dobro   :Laughing:  

Nadam se ogromnom ugledu i velikoj placi medicinskog savjetnika   :Wink:

----------


## Saradadevii

Sada sam se sjetila!
Ti bi ivarice bila primarijus!
A isto bi vrijedilo i za kvalifikaciju za drzanje tecaja pripreme o porodu; dakle, 
jedno dijete: diploma 
i tako dalje.
 :D

----------


## zrinka

ove sto su rodile doma, odmah primarijus titula  :D

----------


## ivancica

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Saradadevii

kolegice, u potpunosti potpisujem
 :Laughing:

----------


## Maja

kolegice, dajte mi index   :Grin:

----------

Ja sam nova trudnica po prvi put (sedam sedmica) i interesuje me stotinu stvari. Samo da znate koliko sam se obradovala kad sam vasu stranicu pronasla na internetu!    :Grin:  Inace sam iz BiH i jos nisam nasla na nista slicno ovdje internet), da ne spominjem kako od tecajeva za trudnice ovdje kod nas nema ni spomena (osim mozda u Sarajevu, Banja Luci, i sl) a ja sam iz Travnika. Interesuju me ti leci. Ocigledno da je za njima velika potraznja. Postoji li mogucnost da se ti leci i brosurice stave na portal kao link (recimo u PDF formatu) pa da trudnice same mogu downloadirati sta ih interesuje? Svakako ce onda na raznim "tecajevima" znati kako odreagovati na slicne nebuloze a svima nama koji nismo u mogucnosti da ih licno uzmemo, puno ce pomoci.

PUNO POLJUBACA    :Heart:  I SUPER STE!!!! SAMO TAKO NASTAVITE!!! AKO STA MOGU POMOCI, TU SAM!!!

----------


## ivarica

na portalu su  :Smile:  u pdf formatu  :Smile: 
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=3&Show=526
imam frendicu iz travnika pa ti mogu poslati koji po njoj kad ide svojima?

----------

Joj, nisam vidjela.    :Rolling Eyes:  Sta cu kad ima toliko tema.......
Bilo bi lijepo to dobiti po vasoj frendici iako mi nije problem ni downloadirati ih. A bas me interesuje ko je ta frendica - mozda je i ja znam? Za svaki slucaj email mi je _alma_memic2004@yahoo.com_

----------


## sandygirl

imam 5 mjesecnu bebu i ispumpavam mlijeko pa joj dajem na bocicu,od prvog je dana spavala svaka 4 sata i jela po 60 ml.
jako sam sretna i zadovoljna,predlazem to i ostalim majkama koje zele dojiti dijete ali ne mogu ili smatraju frustrirajucim,jer naravno  u prvih nekoliko tjedana zna biti frustrirajuce,a moras dojiti bebu svakih 2 do 3 sata,a umorna si nakon poroda
koristim elektricnu pumpu,MEDELA
mislim da se previse govori o dojenju,stalno se prmovira,ali  nitko ne prpremi zenu kako na to koliko zna biti  naporno ,da ne nabrajam ,postpartalne psihoze itd......kije mogu  doci poslije poroda,svi mi zelimo najbolje za nase bebe,ali  moj je moto SRETNA MAJKA SRETNA BEBA,pa i ako djete zavrsi  na formuli ako vas to cini sretnim,BOze moj,nije ni prvo ni poslijednje,mislim da su babske price da se mlijeko ne moze odrzati pumpanjem,a isto tako mozete mlijeko ispumpati i datit tatici da on isto tako hrani bebu i dize se nocu

IZVOR www.medela.com

----------


## VedranaV

> imam 5 mjesecnu bebu i ispumpavam mlijeko pa joj dajem na bocicu,od prvog je dana spavala svaka 4 sata i jela po 60 ml.
> jako sam sretna i zadovoljna,predlazem to i ostalim majkama koje zele dojiti dijete ali ne mogu ili smatraju frustrirajucim,jer naravno  u prvih nekoliko tjedana zna biti frustrirajuce,a moras dojiti bebu svakih 2 do 3 sata,a umorna si nakon poroda


Sandygirl, mislim da si na forumu krive udruge ako želiš davati savjete kao ovaj i onaj na drugom podforumu ("nabavite si dvije bočice za svaki slučaj"). Ima nas previše ovdje koji vjerujemo u drugačije i znamo da se može pomoći da bude drugačije, frustrirat će te to.

Što se ovog tiče:



> SRETNA MAJKA SRETNA BEBA,pa i ako djete zavrsi  na formuli ako vas to cini sretnim,BOze moj,nije ni prvo ni poslijednje


apsolutno se slažem.

Fora je samo u tome da se članice Udruge RODA ovdje i na SOS telefonu jako trude da educiraju majke o dojenju i da pomognu onima koje imaju problema s dojenjem, ali tako da uspješno nastave dojiti. Zato ćemo reagirati na svaki tvoj ovakav savjet.

----------


## zrinka

> Velika većina žena jako se dobro priremi za porod. Pročitale su knjige, išle na tečajeve, provele sate i sate diskutirajući s mamama, svekrvama i prijateljicama i surfajući po netu. A sve to za nešto što će biti gotovo za nekoliko sati. S druge strane, neke od tih žena ne provedu niti pola sata educirajući se o dojenju – jednom prekrasnom iskustvu koje može trajati godinama.
> 
> Jako mali broj žena doji bez ikakvih problema. Velika većina nas koje doje ili su dojile prolazile su kroz probleme s bolnim i ranjavim bradavicama, zastoje, štrajkove. Koliko god da nas obasipali izjavama kako je dojiti prirodno, nemojte pomisliti da će se sve rješavati samo od sebe. Dojenje je vještina koju i vi i dijete morate naučiti. Može vam trebati i do dva mjeseca da se uskladite i uvježbate. 
> 
> Trud koji uložite u educiranje za dojenje će vam sigurno se isplatiti, a čvrsta odluka da ćete dojiti, koju ćete donijeti još u trudnoći, može vam samo pomoći. Vašem djetetu ne možete dati bolji start u životu, a svi problemi su ionako rješivi i prolazni. Na kraju ćete se sjećati dojenja kao jednog prelijepog iskustva i jednog specijalnog, neopisivog odnosa blizine i ljubavi s vašim djetetom.


meni je dio ovaj dio teksta s naseg portala jako drag, preporucam ga rado svim trudnicama koje traze savjet.....

----------


## VedranaV

Zaboravila sam napisati da o poslijeporođajnoj depresiji ima dosta na našem portalu, na http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...4&Tekst2ID=178

----------

